# Vor/Nachteile zwischen WinAC RTX und 317-2 PN/DP



## Krumnix (20 Juli 2010)

Hallo.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Vor- und Nachteilen der beiden Steuerungen und da wollte ich mal so nach Erfahrungen der Forumsnutzer hier Fragen und welche Vor- und Nachteile ihr hier so seht. 

Im Moment wird überlegt von einer bestehenden 317-2 PN/DP Programmierung, Projektierung und Auslieferung an den Kunden auf eine WINAC RTX installiert auf einem Simatic Rack-PC zu wechseln.

Frage dabei ist auch noch, ob WinRTX zusammen mit WinCC 6.2 und höher auf einem Rechner laufen können, ohne das größere Probleme auftretten.

Die Anlage selber ist nicht so stark von der Prozessgeschwindigkeit der CPU anhängig. Zykluszeiten bis zu 100ms sind locker zu verkraften.

Falls einer Erfahrungen sammeln konnte und/oder Vor-Nachteile für mich hat, wäre das super.

Danke


----------



## IBFS (20 Juli 2010)

Also wenn man nicht unbedingt den RTX-OPC-Server braucht und
deshalt gerne eine RTX haben will, finde ich eine Hardware-SPS-besser.

Vor allem "altert" WinCC schneller als eine CPU und es ist auch zu beachten, dass man ggf. mal diverse Udates machen muss.

Da kann dann eine HW-CPU weiterlaufen!

Gruß

Frank


----------



## jabba (20 Juli 2010)

Hab zwar selber noch kein WinAC eingesetzt, kenne aber von den Kollegen die Probleme.
JesperMP kennt sich da gut aus.
Es gibt zum einen eine reihe Kompatibilitätsprobleme, weiterhin muß man einiges beachten das einem die DB's nicht abhanden kommen. Die liegen im Gegensatz zur SPS ja im RAM und müßen bei Stromausfalle noch gesichert werden. Da gab es schon einige Probleme.
Weiterhin wird , falls benutzt, die Ethernetschnittstelle anders angesprochen.

Also ingesamt würde ich das System nur einsetzen wenn es wegen Geschwindigkeit oder Speicher erforderlich ist. Ein fertiges Projekt im Nachhinein umsetzten ohne konkrete Anfoderung, sehe ich als Aufwand ohne Nutzen.

Warum kommt ihr denn auf diese Idee ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2010)

ich bin ein großer Fan von der RTX, ich sehe da doch große Vorteile.
Mann muß zwar sich ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigen, aber es
läst sich schnell erkennen das die unterschiede zur einer Hardware-SPS
nicht so groß sind.

Ein paar Punkte sind z.b.:


der Preis, für das Geld und die Leistungsfähigkeit bekommt mann bei
Siemens keine vergleichebare Hardware SPS
Wartbarkeit, wenn keine vernünftige Fernwartung vorhanden ist,
kann man den Kunden einfach Datein per E-Mail zuschicken und
der Kunde kann die Datein per "Drag and Drop" austauschen. Was
bei einer HMI schon mal zu Problemen führt.
Die Anbindung an die HMI geht über den Softbus, das entlastet 
wesentlich die Buslast und macht die Oberfläche wirklich Perfomant.
Es kann eigendlich bei jeden Power Tag 100ms und permanentes
lesen eingestellt werden, ohne das da etwas in die Knie geht.
Die Aufteilung der RTX und HMI kann auf bei den neueren Rechnern
auf unterschiedliche Core gelegt werden.
Und nochmal Geschwindikeit, die RTX ist wirklich schnell Zykluszeiten
von 1ms sind nicht erreichbar, anwender von Beckhoff Rechner 
kennen das schon lange.
Applikation die mit Hardware SPSen nicht möglich sind, wie schnelle
Mess oder Regelaufgaben. Siemens hat für die Box-Rechner PC104
Karten. Diese können direkt mit C, C++ oder VB angesprochen 
werden oder über ODK in die Soft-SPS eingebunden werden.
ODK, damit können Bausteine in Hochsprache geschrieben werden
und in das SPS eingebunden werden.
Einbindung von ActiveX in die HMI, hier auch sogar in Flexibel.
Siemens bietet CAN-Bus für die Box PC's an.
Wenn ein Bundel gekauft wird ist die Ausstatung der Pakete sehr
unfangreich, z.b. OPC Server.
Über den Verlust von Daten lässt sich noch sagen, das der Speicheort für
DB's eingestellt werden kann. Eingestellt werden kann Festplatte oder
NVRAM da werden dann die Daten in diesen speziellen Speicherbereich 
beim Netzausfall gespeichert.

Es gibt auch Nachteile....mir fallen nur gerade keine ein


----------



## Aventinus (20 Juli 2010)

Ich habe selber auch noch keine RTX in den Fingern gehabt, aber ich würde auch freiwillig keine RTX einsetzen. Denk mal dran wie oft bei einem Rechner die Hardware streikt, wie oft nach irgendwelchen Sicherheitsupdates die Kiste einen einen Neustart verlangt... Bei einer "richtigen" CPU hast du das Drama nicht, die läuft einfach.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2010)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Ich habe selber auch noch keine RTX in den Fingern gehabt, aber ich würde auch freiwillig keine RTX einsetzen. Denk mal dran wie oft bei einem Rechner die Hardware streikt, wie oft nach irgendwelchen Sicherheitsupdates die Kiste einen einen Neustart verlangt... Bei einer "richtigen" CPU hast du das Drama nicht, die läuft einfach.


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz, normal hast du Windows Embedded, das ist schon
ein wenig schmaller, das bereitet eigentlich keine Problemme.
Dann welches Betriebssystem setzt du da in deiner HMI ein, wohl auch
irgendeine Art Windows...oder 
Dann schau mal in den FAQ Bereich von Siemens unter den CPU's was da
an in den Liste so steht ist auch nicht ohne :sm7:



> *Update V2.6.10 (6ES7317-2AJ10-0AB0)*
> 
> Der obige CPU-Ausgabestand enthält keine funktionalen Neuerungen.
> Hinweis zu STEP7-Abhängigkeiten:
> ...


geht gleich weiter...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2010)

> *Update V2.5.0 (6ES7317-2AJ10-0AB0)*
> 
> 
> *Der obige CPU-Ausgabestand enthält die folgenden* *funktionalen Neuerungen:*
> ...


 
geht gleich weiter....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2010)

> *Update V2.1.8 (6ES7 317-2AJ10-0AB0)*
> 
> Der obige CPU-Ausgabestand beinhaltet keine funktionalen Neuerungen.
> 
> ...


 

schon erstaunlich oder


----------



## Aventinus (20 Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich hab keine Erfahrung mit RTXen...

Aber FW-Updates an laufenden Steuerungen hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gemacht. Und die HMI kann ich auch updaten wärend die Anlage läuft solange nicht laufend irgendwelche Eingaben erforderlich sind...

Ich möchte die RTX auch nicht schlechtreden, ich wollte nur meine Meinung einbringen. Ob ich da richtig liege weiß ich nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2010)

ich wollte dir auch nur aufzeigen das die Hardware SPSen auch ihre
fehler und tücken haben, bei irgendeiner CPU ich glaub 315er hatten
die mal, das der SFC14/15 endlich konsitent arbeiten würde. Das ist
schon klasse.


----------



## Deltal (20 Juli 2010)

WinCC läuft imho nicht unter WinXP Embedded. Du musst also schon mal Windows XP draufpacken. Unter WinXP gibt Siemens keine Garantie das die SoftPLC bei Bluescreen weiterläuft.

Die Kombination WinCC und RTX habe ich nur mit einem DualCore Rechner wirklich gut laufen sehen. (Windows+WinCC auf Core1, RTX exklusiv auf Core2)

Ich finde die RTX auch nicht so doll, vor allem nicht wenn die Bediener drauf rumreiten dürfen. 
Aber wenn man für die HMI noch einen kompletten Industrie PC dazurechnet ist die RTX Variante fast unschlagbar günstig.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> WinCC läuft imho nicht unter WinXP Embedded. Du musst also schon mal Windows XP draufpacken. Unter WinXP gibt Siemens keine Garantie das die SoftPLC bei Bluescreen weiterläuft.


 
Das soll auch bald geregelt werden, unser Siemens Mann sagt das da zur
Zeit einiges in der Endwicklung ist. So das die RTX selbst dann laufen
soll wenn der Rechner mit Blue Screen hochfährt (oder auch nicht
hochfährt)

Übrigens laufen die Hardware SPSen auch nicht weiter wenn alle, System
LED's vor sich hin blinken


----------



## Aventinus (20 Juli 2010)

Da hast du sicher recht, aber ein Rechner schmiert i.d.R. öfter ab als eine CPU Lichtorgel spielt...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2010)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher recht, aber ein Rechner schmiert i.d.R. öfter ab als eine CPU Lichtorgel spielt...


 
diese Erfahrung kann ich nicht teilen, vlt. solltest du deinen Rechner
mal wieder eine Wartung unterziehen und die Kiste aufräumen.


----------



## Paule (20 Juli 2010)

[OT]
Helmut, die Update Listen von der 317er sind ja der Hammer, was da für Fehler drin sind.
Ich bekomme auch immer die Meldungen von Siemens, aber ehrlich gesagt die Update Meldungen werden gleich gelöscht.
Ist ja auch immer ein Aufwand so ein Update.
Aber in Zukunft werde ich die mal genauer anschauen.
[/OT]


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> [OT]
> Helmut, die Update Listen von der 317er sind ja der Hammer, was da für Fehler drin sind.
> Ich bekomme auch immer die Meldungen von Siemens, aber ehrlich gesagt die Update Meldungen werden gleich gelöscht.
> Ist ja auch immer ein Aufwand so ein Update.
> ...


 
@Paule 
das sieht bei den anderen CPU's nicht anders aus, ich hab die einfach
mal angeklickt, weil die zum Thread passt.

Zu der Hardware; die Zeiten der S5, wo so eine CPU ewig hält sind schon
lange vorbei, mit Glück überleben die heutigen den Maschinenzyklus, der
auch immer kürzer wird. Die Hardware Hersteller werden warscheinlich die
Maikäfer auf den Plantinen auch nicht mehr selber schnitzen und da etwas
von der Stange nehmen. Ähnlich wird es irgendwann bei den Betriebs-
systemen sein, da läuft dann später Linux, Windows oder was weiß ich.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Juli 2010)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher recht, aber ein Rechner schmiert i.d.R. öfter ab als eine CPU...



Ein lüfter- und festplattenloser PC, wie z.Bsp. die Microbox-Serie (mit CF-Card) ist schon sehr zuverlässig und auch fast wartungsfrei. Embedded-XP und ein Schreibschutz auf Laufwerk C tragen zur Stabilität des Systems bei. Mit einem herkömmlichen PC kann man so etwas nicht vergleichen. Allerdings werden die Dinger im Betrieb auch recht heiß. Im Sinne der Langlebigkeit kann das sicherlich nicht sein. Für gute Luftzirkulation sollte man daher unbedingt sorgen.

Bei Anlagen, bei denen bei Stillstand hohe Ausfallkosten oder Risiken entstehen, würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Hardware-SPS einsetzen. Andererseits ist so eine Microbox genau so schnell ausgetauscht wie eine CPU. Ich denke, man muß von Fall zu Fall abwägen, was man einsetzt.

Bei unseren Microbox-Steuerungen mit WinAC RTX und WinCC-flexible RT ist es z.Bsp. nicht so tragisch, wenn die Anlage mal einen halben Tag steht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (20 Juli 2010)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher recht, aber ein Rechner schmiert i.d.R. öfter ab als eine CPU Lichtorgel spielt...



Na ja, das trifft sicher auf die alten Systeme (S5, die ersten S7). Aber heute habe ich schon so langsam den Eindruck, dass die SPS ihr stärkstes Argument gegenüber PC-Lösungen, die Unverwüstlichkeit und absolute Laufsicherheit, schon ganz schön eingebüßt hat, leider! So viele gefährliche Bugs, die eine SPS zum Abschmieren bringen, das darf es eigentlich gar nicht geben.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Juli 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> ..Aber heute habe ich schon so langsam den Eindruck, dass die SPS ihr stärkstes Argument gegenüber PC-Lösungen, die Unverwüstlichkeit und absolute Laufsicherheit, schon ganz schön eingebüßt hat, leider! ..


Wirklich? Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, jemals eine S7-CPU gewechselt zu haben. Außer bei meinem Chemie-Kunden wo grundsätzlich alles vorzeitig ausfällt. Bei Microboxen hatte ich einen unbegründeten Ausfall seit wir sie einsetzen (ca. 20 im Laufe der letzten vier, fünf Jahre). Einen zweiten Ausfall nach einem Blitzeinschlag, wo alles am Netz über den Jordan ging, zähle ich mal nicht mit. Ausfälle von Siemens-Peripherie kommt schon öfters mal vor, im Gegensatz zu Beckhoff oder Wago. Aber die Peripherie hat man ja auch bei bei PC-Lösungen.

Hast du echt so viele S7-CPU-Ausfälle? Oder betrifft es andere Hersteller? Wie ist dein Vergleich zu Vipa? Speed7 verwendest du doch sehr oft?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Krumnix (21 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich bin ein großer Fan von der RTX, ich sehe da doch große Vorteile.
> Mann muß zwar sich ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigen, aber es
> läst sich schnell erkennen das die unterschiede zur einer Hardware-SPS
> nicht so groß sind.
> ...


 
Also erstmal danke für die Infos und eure Erfahrungen.

Zuerst einmal ein paar Infos, warum diese Diskusion bei uns aufgekommen ist:

Unsere 317 läuft im Moment bei 105ms Zykluszeit, da wir recht viele komplizierte
Berechnungen in der Steuerung realisieren und viele Daten hin und her schaufeln,
wenn ein Transport statt findet.
Des Weiteren hat unser Mutterkonzern seit Jahren die WinRTX am Laufen
und möchte nun langsam, das wir auch darauf umsteigen.
Dies ist jedoch mehr der Hauptgrund als die "langsame" 317.

Die Box-PCs von Siemens mit RTX kannste knicken. 
Die laufen so zäh und die Zykluszeit ist auch nicht grad viel besser.
Ok, sind ja im Moment auch nur Pentium M Prozessoren drin.
Und wie hier schon gesagt, werden die Dinger übelst heiß. 
Eine Anlage, die 10 Jahre ins Ausland verkauft werden soll ist das nicht so
toll.

@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur:
Zu deinen Punkten. 
Also die Kosten einer RTX ist vielleicht gegenüber einer 317 günsitger, aber
ich muss noch einen PC kaufen, Windoof kaufen, Lizenzen kaufen, das ganze
Installieren und einrichten. Das Programm ausspielen, konfigurieren, etc.
Da sind die Kosten einer 317 schnell um das 4-10 Fache übertroffen.
Ganz besonders, wenns dann ein Rechner sein soll, der auch 10 Jahre
Dauerbetrieb durchhalten soll. Das Betriebssystem diese Laufzeiten 
schaffen denke ich schon. Schließlich laufen die WinCC's ja auch so lange.
Nur das die WinCC Rechner von uns im Zyklus von 3-4 Jahren ausgetauscht
werden. 

Der Aufwand bei einer RTX ist dann aber sehr viel höher, als bei einer 317.

Sollte der Rechner mal sich komplett verabschieden, dann kann der Kunde,
der meist keine Instandhaltung hat und keine Elektriker/Programmierer,
nicht viel machen. Es muss einer von uns raus. 
Unsere Anlagen sind im Grunde so gebaut, das sie 10 Jahre fast keine
Wartung benötigen und wenn, dann wird ein Techniker von uns geschickt,
der die Teile wartet, die es erfordern. 

Zurück zum Thema. Der PC ist also defekt. Er muss hier bei uns neu bestellt
werden, installiert werde, etc. Alle Rezepte und Einstellungen sind weg.
Kein Kunde auf der Welt hat uns jemals ein Teil zurück geschickt, das wir
im durch ein Ersatzteil ersetz haben. 
Die entsorgen das bei sich sofort, wenn das neue da ist.
Der Aufwand ist also enorm. Und die Kosten explodieren.

Bei einer 317 schicke ich die CPU oder der Kunde kauft sie Vorort bei 
Siemens selbst, hat ne Anleitung von uns und tauscht die CPU aus,
steckt die MMC um und schon läuft die Kiste wieder mit allen Einstellungen
und Rezepten. 

@Jabba: Uih, die Infoamation ist sehr interessant. Wo kann ich dazu was
konkretes nachlesen? Bei Siemens? Und was stellt mit Siemens an Möglichkeiten 
dar, das ich das verhindern kann?

Danke


----------



## jabba (21 Juli 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> @Jabba: Uih, die Infoamation ist sehr interessant. Wo kann ich dazu was
> konkretes nachlesen? Bei Siemens? Und was stellt mit Siemens an Möglichkeiten
> dar, das ich das verhindern kann?
> 
> Danke



Die Sachen sind ja alle bekannt und es gibt Lösungen z.B. für die Daten.
Wenn man die aber vorher nicht kennt, geht einiges an zeit drauf bis man so ein System von einer 317 auf ein WinAC portiert hat. 
Es war nur mal ein Hinweiss das man nicht mal eben vor dem Versand den Umbau macht und denken soll es geht auf Anhieb.
Laufen wird es da sehe ich kein Problem.

Zum speichern und Kompatibilität gibts hier und bei Siemens Info's.

Die kompatibilität war insbesonder bei WinAC und WinCCFlex Runtime zu beachten, was bei dir eventuell nicht zutrifft.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juli 2010)

die box PC's sind alles andere als Langsam, wenn du bei der 317 eine
Zykluszeit von 100ms hast, bereitet das der Box gerade mal ein müdes
Lächeln 

Dann nochmal die RTX ist durchaus in der Lage die Daten sprich Daten-
bausteine zu sichern wie eine normale Hardware SPS. Stichwort
NVRAM.

Für den Austausch ist nicht umbedingt ein Servicetechniker erforderlich.
Da gibt es mehrer möglichkeiten das System zu sichern, als erstes
kann in aus der Soft SPS eine Sicherung gemacht werden. Dann kann
die Runtime (bei uns immer flex) einfach gesichert werden, Datei sichern.

Da wir unseren Siemens Vertriebler gelöchert hatten, das es doch leichter
sein müsste ein Image zu ziehen, hat er für uns einen Software ge-
schrieben wie mann mit einen Stick ein "One Click Image" erstellen kann.
Dazu muß im Bios nur eingestellt werden das in der Bootreihenfolge auch
ein USB-Stick erkennt. Wenn dieser Stick dann steckt, bootet er vom
Stick und hat zwei Menüpunkte: Image erstellen oder Image zurück
schreiben. Das kann dann wirklich jeder Service Mann vor Ort, ohne große
Vorkenntnise.
Diese Software gibt es jetzt nun von Siemens sus dem Stammhaus, mit
Stick zu kaufen.

Warum willst du dir deine Hardware mit Software selber zusammen basteln,
die gibt es doch als Bundel *Preiswerter* als die Einzelkomponeten fertig
zu kaufen.

nur mal so zum vergleich:

Panel PC 477B; 15" Touch; 1x2GB Compact Flash; WinCCflex 512PT; WinAC RTX; Windows XP embeded; Einschaltfertig
kostet ca. 4.200,--€ Brutto

zu

317-2DP; MP377 15" Touch
kostet ca. 6.607,--€ Brutto 

der Panel PC ist zwar die alte Version (hab gerade Preise für die "C" geräte 
nicht zur Hand), aber immer noch Leistungsfähiger als die 317 mit MP


----------



## BoxHead (21 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> nur mal so zum vergleich:
> 
> Panel PC 477B; 15" Touch; 1x2GB Compact Flash; WinCCflex 512PT; WinAC RTX; Windows XP embeded; Einschaltfertig
> kostet ca. 4.200,--€ Brutto
> ...



Da gäb es ja noch die Alternative ein MP377 mit einer "kleinen" Softsps (WinAC) auszustatten. Leider unterstützt diese Gurke dann keine offene TCP/IP Kommunikation (zumindest vor wenigen Monaten war das der Stand der Dinge) und war für mich daher unbrauchbar.


----------



## Krumnix (22 Juli 2010)

Wir können leider keine Panel-PCs einsetzen, da unsere Anlagen mit sehr aggressiven 
Stoffen arbeitet und die Erfahrung zeigt, das die Leute mit ihren Handschuhen
und dem Zeugs dran erstmal überall rumdrücken.
Deswegen ist die Schnittstelle zum Bediener nur eine Maus und eine Tastatur.
Alles andere ist abgedeckt.
Auch haben wir nicht immer die Möglichkeit ein Panel-PC zu verbauen, aus
Platzgründen. Da wird dann oft nur ein Monitor irgendwohin gehangen.

Es ist also gegeben, das man einen Desptop-PC für Visu benutzt.
Ob das dann ein Siemens PC wird, auf dem WinAC RTX drauf kommt, oder
ob wir bei der 317 bleiben wird sich zeigen.

Ich bin nicht wirklich überzeugt von der WinAC Lösung, weil sie doch schon
einen sehr viel höheren Aufwand benötigt, als wenn ich nur einen 317 kaufe.

Aber danke für eure Ideen und Erfahrungen.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (5 August 2010)

Für mich eines der besten Produkte von Siemens:
-----------------------------------------------
EC-31 RTX (Embedded-Controller)        EUR 2550,-

Schneller als eine 319 und genauso einfach zu konfigurieren. Sieht auch auch fast gleich aus.  Hat nur standardmässig keinen Profibus mehr, aber dafür gibt's Lösungen.


----------



## Weschi (10 September 2010)

*WINAC Profibuskarte*

Ich habe vor eine bestehende Steuerun auf WINAC umzurüsten . 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diversen Profibus Karten anderer Hersteller zwecks Kompatiblität und Anbindung an WINAC ? 
Z.B. über Karten von HMS ????

Eine seperate CP für Ethernet ist doch nicht unbedint nötig , oder ? 

Grüße


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 September 2010)

Weschi schrieb:


> Ich habe vor eine bestehende Steuerun auf WINAC umzurüsten .
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diversen Profibus Karten anderer Hersteller zwecks Kompatiblität und Anbindung an WINAC ?
> Z.B. über Karten von HMS ????
> ...


 
hallo Weschi,
könntest du mal ein bischen genauer beschreiben was du meinst, Karten
von HMS werden die wenigsten kennen. Dann wie möchtest du das Hand-
haben mit deiner Soft SPS, fremd PC oder Siemens?

gruß Helmut


----------



## Weschi (10 September 2010)

Hallo Helmut , 

hatte eigentlich an einen fremd PC gedacht , zwecks Kostengründen . 
Lizensen und Software habe ich ja . 
Die Steuerung läuft im Moment mit einer 315DP , da ich diese aber anderweitig verwenden möchte suche ich eine für mich kostengünstige Alternative . 
Die Steuerung sollte jedoch weiter auf Step 7 basieren  , da ich ansonsten das Programm und die Visualisierung  komplett neu schreiben müßte  und soviel Zeit habe ich nunmal nicht . 

Viele Grüße aus Avenwedde )))

Christian


----------



## JesperMP (10 September 2010)

Weschi schrieb:


> Lizensen und Software habe ich ja .


Also, du hast dich entchieden, etwas zu erwerben bevor du genau wuste wie du die Aufgabe lösen wirdst. 



Weschi schrieb:


> hatte eigentlich an einen fremd PC gedacht , zwecks Kostengründen .
> [...]Die Steuerung läuft im Moment mit einer 315DP , da ich diese aber anderweitig verwenden möchte suche ich eine für mich kostengünstige Alternative.


Das günstigste wäre ein Siemens Box PC mit CP Karte und WinAC Lizenz als "bundle" zu erwerben.
Ich glaube nicht das WinAC mit nicht-Siemens Profibus Karten zureckt kommt.


----------



## Weschi (10 September 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Also, du hast dich entchieden, etwas zu erwerben bevor du genau wuste wie du die Aufgabe lösen wirdst.
> 
> Das günstigste wäre ein Siemens Box PC mit CP Karte und WinAC Lizenz als "bundle" zu erwerben.
> Ich glaube nicht das WinAC mit nicht-Siemens Profibus Karten zureckt kommt.



So kann man das auch nicht sagen . Ich bin ja noch in der Planungsphase ....und meine Zielsetzung ist es nunmal so günstig wie möglich eine Lösung zu finden . 
Ich weiss das WINAC mit anderen Karten zurechtkommt ...aber nunmal nicht mit welchen .


----------



## JesperMP (10 September 2010)

Weschi schrieb:


> So kann man das auch nicht sagen . Ich bin ja noch in der Planungsphase.


Aber du hast schon die WinAC Lizenz ?



Weschi schrieb:


> Ich weiss das WINAC mit anderen Karten zurechtkommt ...aber nunmal nicht mit welchen .


Ich bezweifle es, aber bin auch nicht 100% sicher. Kann sein das es trotzdem geht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 September 2010)

Hallo weschi,
so richtig kann ich es mir auch nicht vorstellen
das die soft SPS fremdgeht. Ich hätte es wie Jasper
gemacht und ein "Bündel" bei Siemens gekauft,
die sind einschaltfertig und wirklich preisgünstig. 
Als Gütersloher solltest du mal in der NL Siemens
Bielefeld anrufen, die haben da sehr viel Fach-
Kompetenz und betreuen deshalb schon bis Hamburg. 

Übrigens möchte ich dich noch einmal auf
dieses Event hinweisen http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=38333


----------



## Deltal (10 September 2010)

Wenn es Treiber für die Karte gibt, damit du sie in der S7 HW Config einbinden kannst, könnte das klappen. Denke aber nicht das es Funktioniert.

Willst du Profinet nutzen, brauchst du schon mal eine "ausgewähle" Netzwerkkarte (imho Intel Chipsatz). Für Profinet IRT brauchste noch speziellere Karten.

Ich würde immer das genannte Bundle kaufen. Schon weil es dann so Features wie NV-Ram gibt. Außerdem liegt Siemens viel daran das die ihre PCs mit verkaufen, deswegen sind die Budles so attraktiv..


----------



## Weschi (10 September 2010)

Also , ich habe jetzt erstmal ein Preis angefragt . Mal schauen wieviel Siemens für ein EC31 System haben möchte . 

Ich denke aber das es günstiger wäre einfach eine CP 5611 einzubauen . Laut WINAC Doku geht das auch . 
Und diese sind schließlich schon sehr günstig zu haben .


----------



## JesperMP (10 September 2010)

Weschi, indirekt kan man verstehen das du Profibus brauchst.
Aber S7-mEC (EC31) unterstützt noch nicht Profibus, nur Profinet
So habe ich es am mindestens verstanden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 September 2010)

Ich würde mir mal die Mikrobox 427C anschauen


----------



## Longbow (16 September 2010)

Einen kleinen Link an alle SoftSPS Liebhaber ;-)


http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Stuxnet-Wurm-kann-Industrieanlagen-steuern-1080584.html


Beckhoff hat ja die Autoupdates abgeschalten, dann muss die SPS wenigstens nicht neu booten ;-)


----------

